# flags



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i didnt see no flags. looking for one to flie on my ice shantie this winter. an my kayak.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like one also to fly on my boat


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd like one for my boat too.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

A flag is the very first item listed in the OGF Merchandise thread...don't you guys see it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

